# Exercise via laser pointer for bettas?



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried exercising their bettas with a laser pointer? Just like you do with cats?
My room mates science professor discovered on accident during a lecture that fish chase laser pointers, my roomie and I traversed over to the science labs and did a little test of it and viola- fish chasing after it.
Course it was a bit difficult because the tanks were heavily decorated and we didn't want them to bump into things BUT I digress.

Is this a ye or a nay when it comes to safely exercising your betta ?


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

As long as they don't try to chase it out of the tank, I'm sure it'll be fine!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

though i dont suggest you get them in the eye with the pointer. not sure what effects the reflection may have on the betta but direct line of sight should be avoided.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Instead of a laser pointer I use a bright coloured cloth.Each day I wipe the lids of my boys tanks with a little bright green micro fibre cloth,just to keep dust away & my little Plakat boy Mako LOVES it! When he sees me with it in my hand he swims to the front & I wipe it along the front of the glass for him & he chases it and flares at it.So cute! :-D


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

My guy likes to follow the laser pointer around his tank. I think its safe an fun game as long as your careful not to shine it in their eyes


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

I work at a petstore and people take the lasers to play with the cats all the time. One time a little kid came over to the fish and was shining it in the tanks. Certain fish went nuts over it. I've used it in my tanks with my bettas before and they chased it a little. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as it's not in their eyes (like others have already said).


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I have my betta, Infra Red, chase her food. I soak her pellets in a drop of tank water, then I stick one on the round end of a bright yellow swizzle stick. I move the stick around the front and sides of the tank, and she chases it and tries to catch it. I finally put the end of the stick above her water and touch the pellet to the water, Infra Red catches it and chows down, munch munch munch!


----------

